# when did your big kid stop sitting on your lap?



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ds is 10 and about 4'11". The other night he was tired, and his favorite baseball team lost a heartbreaker in the 10th inning. He was very upset and in tears. I had him come sit on my lap for a few minutes.

I realized as he was on my lap that he hadn't sat on my lap for a long time, and that he was perhaps soon to be too big (physically). He was never a snuggler, so it's not like he really spent a lot of time on my lap, but it's a little sad for me.

When did your big kids stop? Have they? How long have I got?


----------



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

My 13 y/o still will at my invitation if he needs comforting. I imagine those days are coming to a close though (sniff).

My 10 y/os, and my 7 y/o are regular (daily) visitors to my lap and my DH's and their grandfathers. I don't see that stopping any time soon.

Karen


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

nak

my eldest is only 5 so of course she still sits on me.

i still sit on my dad sometimes though, and i'm 30 and 5'11"! Never too old IMO!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

My 16 yo was never a snuggler, so stoppped younger than 10, though I don't remember exactly. My almost 11yo is a huge snuggler and still comes and snuggles/sits on my lap/asks to be lifted up for hugs regularly.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

My nearly 10 year old still wants to sit in my lap but I find it uncomfortable. So, we compromise and she sits next to me and drapes her upper body on my lap. As a baby and toddler she was not a cuddler at all, and she is making up for it now.


----------



## whatsnextmom (Apr 2, 2010)

My DS (10) is still very snuggly but doesn't really sit on my lap. It's more a logistics thing as he is only a few inches shorter than me now. I can't remember when DD stopped. They do still sit on my DH's lap (he's 6'4") and on grandpa's lap (6'5") but not me. Instead they will sit next to me on the couch and curl up that way.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

The other day my 12 year old was very upset about something, and I invited him to sit on my lap. It didn't really work logistically and I suspect it was the last time. However, I still hug him, or snuggle with him, just not on my lap.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

My oldest is 10. . .and I really can't remember. I'd guess somewhere around when he stopped nursing, which was a little after 4 yo. He really hasn't been into hugs and stuff for a really long time. DD (almost 8) would still climb in my lap if it was physically possible, but she's very tall and heavy for her age. I have a lot of back problems, and even having her sit on my lap has been known to aggravate them. She sits up close to me for snuggles, though. DS2 is 5.5 and tiny, so he still climbs up all the time.


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

Ds is almost 10 and hasn't sat on my lap in a long time.He's not really a cuddler,plus he's a big boy.I do get lots of hugs though,so that's ok.Dd is almost 13,and she still sits on my lap.It's a little weird since we are almost the same height(but she is less than half my weight,she's a skinny little thing lol).I love cuddling with her.Right now she's having a hard time with life(lots going on  ) so it's often that we cuddle.I hope the cuddling never stops.I'll never think they are too old to sit on my lap.


----------



## SuburbanHippie (Aug 29, 2008)

I can't remember the last time my 11 year old sat on my lap. Probably in kindergarten? My 7 year old hasn't sat on my lap since about the same age. My 5 year old sits on my lap rarely. I guess we're just not lap people.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

My 9 year old son out grew my lap (physically) years ago but he is the ultimate snuggler and is often in my lap or draped all over me.

edited to add my 20 something nieces often sit on their moms laps!


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

DS stopped sitting in my lap when he was about 7 or 8, but at 18, he still gives me hugs spontaneously. I'm okay with that! DD is a real snuggler. She doesn't sit on my lap, but she will curl up on the sofa with. They were both my size by the time they were 12 or 13, and both are bigger than me now. Lap sitting wouldn't be all that comfortable, really.


----------



## sfmama2 (May 30, 2011)

I seem to remember my son stopping at around 10 or so, but never was a big snuggler. My 15 year old will still come snuggle up or sort of sit halfway on my lap if she has had a tough day or needs comforting. I imagine it varies a lot by child.


----------



## mjaer08 (May 30, 2011)

I'm 29 and still sit in my dads lap...I would sit in moms but she has bad knees. Lol. I think I was about 13 or so when stopped. My DD is 9 and still sits on mine...with her honey butt! LOL !


----------



## skreader (Nov 19, 2008)

My eldest is 15 and she still likes to sit on my lap, even though she is only 1 inch shorter than me. My son (13) doesn't like to sit on my lap too much anymore, but does like cuddles.


----------



## floss&ferd (Mar 6, 2009)

My oldest is 13 and still does sometimes--but she's tall and leggy so it's not very comfy! She sits next to me a lot and still gives me lot's of hugs.


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

my 13 year old still very snuggly as long as none of his friends around. last time he sat on my lap I was sitting at the computer and he wanted to watch too. He has gotten so big I thought he would crush me!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Do you think it makes a difference if they are boys or girls? I have noticed most of the older kids are girls. My 14 year old still sits on my lap (as do the other two and some of their friends) but they are all girls.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

My oldest tries to sit in my lap, but she doesn't fit like she used to. She still hugs, wraps an arm around and rests her head on my shoulder. My middle dd isn't as snuggly, so she rarely as and she is almost 7.

3 yr old loves to snuggle still.


----------

